# Replacing LED strip light -help please.



## timotei

2 of the LED strip lights on our 08 Autotrail have individual lights whIch are flashing (presumably about to fail) or have already failed.

I want to replace them but am unsure about how to remove the plastic cover without causing damage. I am sure it is extremely simple, but would prefer to wait the advice of more experienced "fixers" before starting to pry them off myself.

thanks in advance,

Timotei


----------



## andynkim

Hi
I had one of my LED strips flickering on my 660, You will find they are stuck in place with double sided tape and can be carefully eased off.

They are like LED rope lights which are cut to length and then 2 (for want of a better word) headless nails pushed into the cut end along the wire in the rope light.

the "NAILS" other end that is now sticking out of the LED rope is then fixed into a screw type wire connection for the 12v.

On mine the "NAILS" where loose in the end of the LED rope and after repositioning them it was fine after.

Hope this helps

Andy.


----------



## andynkim

Hi Again
On re reading for question are you saying the individual LEDs within the strip are flickering or failed? if so I don't think they can be replaced individually as they form part of the LED rope section so the whole section of rope will probably have to be replaced.

Cheers Andy


----------



## pomme1

I think Timotei wants to know how to remove the diffuser. If so, I'd welcome the same information. I've tried prising and I've tried squeezing, all to no avail!


----------



## timotei

Thanks for the replies.....yep.....how do I get the diffucer off????

Timotei


----------



## baldybazza

To remove the diffuser you need to carefully insert a sharp screwdriver blade or knife under the edge of the diffuser and twist. Once it starts to release it's quite simple to pull the rest of the cover off. Replacing is also simple - just put the cover in position and give it a firm push and it will click into position.
Good luck

Barrie


----------



## DJP

Timotei
Why are you doing that? It is still under warranty. Take it back to the dealer and let them fix it. The Autotrail warranty covers all items for 12 months then the remainder of the 3 year warranty is covered by an outside warranty company.
Apart from that individual bulbs are not replaceable. They are attached to circuit boards.


----------



## timotei

I'm told that bulbs / lights are not covered by the warranty, and the labour costs / replacement lights are ridiculously expensive for what should be such a simple task....so DIY it is!

Timotei


----------



## DJP

Hi. Argue that it is not a bulb as such. It is an LED (light emitting diode). It should be replaced under warranty. Mine was!
Dennis


----------



## jimmurray

Seems to be quite a common problem. We have had it on our 08 apache since new. Said to dealer when it went in for it's first service but nothin was done.


----------



## DJP

> Said to dealer when it went in for it's first service but nothin was done.


Chelston?


----------



## jimmurray

Yep.


----------



## CliveMott

They are not bulbs. They are solid state light sources and the expectation of modern chip type LEDs is 100,000 hours. So take it back and get them to replace the failing units. Sounds like a batch problem to me.

C.


----------



## suenmike

are these failing LEDs in the shower - mine is - wondered if this was common


----------



## DJP

My faulty light was in the toilet/wash room.


----------



## thePassants

Since you said it was flashing; I wondered if the lights are supplied via a 'driver / constant voltage unit' ? 
I've had some issues in the past with LED lighting flashing, and the problem was that the driver units, which have thermal overload protection built-in, were overheating and protecting themselves.

Just a thought.


----------



## Happyrunner

*Replacing LED strip light*

Its not just my 08 Cheyenne 740s with flashing strip lights,
With two sets of two on one strip all flashing in the wash room its so good when shaving.


----------



## Annsman

Our "disco lights" in the shower needed changing after 12 months. Took it in to Spinney with several other "snag" jobs and it was replaced without a quibble. So go to your dealer would be my suggestion


----------

